# Johnson's Beach vs anywhere else



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Stupid question...

I've never fished Johnson's beach from land (I've never even been there) although I've certainly been over that way in the boat fishing some nearshore spots. I see lots of posts here w/ folks surf fishing Johnson's Beach - seems either more people fish there from the surf or more people post about it. What's the difference between Johnson's Beach and Navarre, Pensacola, Ft. Pickens, etc.. a beach is a beach right? What's special about Johnson's Beach? is it because it's more remote and perhaps more scenic that is attractive to folks or is the surf fishing really better over that way? Just curious...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson's Beach*

I've fished every beach along the Emerald Coast, including Johnson's beach. I find that fishing is pretty much the same everywhere.

Fishing on a particular beach? It may change in a couple of days(hours).

I fish Johnson's Beach now because it's close to my house and I can get in there, fish a couple of hours, then go about my business.

BTW; I don't always catch fish at Johnson's beach. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Charlie said it all


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Johnson Beach*

Johnson Beach is just one of a hand full of beaches that produce.Fishermen like trying new places and staying out of a rut.I go to at lease 7-10 locations! I don't like crowds!!!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I fish J Beach because it is close to the house and I can go there after work. Takes me about 10-15 min to get to J Beach versus the 45-50 to get to Pcola Beach. I usually report on the forum about J beach when I catch something noteable or if there hasn't been any reports posted in a while. I am up for fishing any beach. Fishing is fishing. :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing beaches*

When you read a bunch of positive fishing reports about a particular beach, you can rest assured that fish are being caught by some sneaky folks on other beaches who catch just as many fish, but don't report them. You know who you are.  

I often read a post from someone who got 'skunked' at a particular beach. If I get 'skunked', you aren't going to hear about it. :whistling: .C2


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Heard a very credible report of a smokin hot FWC officer out in Jbeach...a cute girl with a job and digs the outdoors.....Im gonna start fishing there more often!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

TRP- x1 :thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I've yet to see her...only the "other one"....


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm surprised no one brought up the "unofficial nude" area that is supposedly over that way. When "googling" Johnson's beach it's in a ton of results... maybe that's what attracts the fish


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson's Beach*

It didn't take long for this thread to get 'jacked' JMHO C2


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> I've fished every beach along the Emerald Coast, including Johnson's beach. I find that fishing is pretty much the same everywhere.
> 
> Fishing on a particular beach? It may change in a couple of days(hours).
> 
> ...



he said it all.....i too fish jb because its close to house no other reason i will fish anywhere


----------

